# Food ,Food,Food



## capall (2 Aug 2007)

Am having people round for dinner soon

When you are invited out for dinner what is your absolute favourite meal to get. All courses please.


----------



## car (2 Aug 2007)

Are you asking what you like to cook or what you like to get?  

duck starter, rib eye beef main, dessert tesco special fudge or carrot cake (usally 5.99e) or go to avoca and get one of those choco cakes for about 15e, theyre something else.

for a very easy dessert make pancakes with a scoop of ice cream, winner every time.  Pancakes can be made earlier and reheated.

Friend of mine whos a chef says a big mistake people make when cooking at home is they cook and prepare for hours and by the time people come and eat the home cook is exhausted and doesnt enjoy the after meal conversation so keep it as little labour intensive as possible.
boards.ie has a food forum, some good foodies on there.


----------



## capall (2 Aug 2007)

Alot of butchers don't do the rib eye cut, its either sirloin,striploin ot fillet

Steak can be tricky ,you have to cook it how they like it,then you need some jus ,gravy which you really need to have done the steaks on a pan for

Then what kind of potatoes, I like proper frites and green salad but I'm not cooking chips
Then you can't serve green salad unless you've the fries ,that means a vegetable  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxylady (2 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Alot of butchers don't do the rib eye cut, its either sirloin,striploin ot fillet
> 
> Steak can be tricky ,you have to cook it how they like it,then you need some jus ,gravy which you really need to have done the steaks on a pan for
> 
> ...


 

why not cook a nice roast and then put your veg etc on seperate plates and let people help themselves that way they will just eat what they like .


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Am having people round for dinner soon
> 
> When you are invited out for dinner what is your absolute favourite meal to get. All courses please.


Why - are we all invited?

Why not ask your guests what they like/want in advance?


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why - are we all invited?
> 
> Why not ask your guests what they like/want in advance?



It'll also be hard to get a date that will suit us all so maybe that should be the first thing to discuss 
After that I think it would be churlish to make demands on what we are fed.


----------



## Kitten (2 Aug 2007)

I would often cook for 8 people and what goes down best would be when I do a lamb vindaloo and a chicken korma - 2 big pots in the middle of the table, tumeric basmati rice & naan bread.  Oh and a big dish of spiced potatoes.  Heaps of wine and always a champagne cocktail on arrival.  

When I'm trying to impress and only have 4 I would do fish - prawns in a cognac butter sauce stuffed into ramekins which is simple and delicious followed by trout wrapped in proscuitto standing up in a creme fraiche and white wine sauce - looks fab and is simple.

God I'm starving.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

Kitten said:


> When I'm trying to impress and only have 4 I would do fish - prawns in a cognac butter sauce stuffed into ramekins which is simple and delicious followed by trout wrapped in proscuitto standing up in a creme fraiche and white wine sauce - looks fab and is simple.



I like to do Monkfish and tiger prawns in a lime, white wine and tomato sauce on tagliatelle. Dead easy to do and can be left warm in the oven for 10 minutes is everything doesn't come together on time. Mrs Purple doesn't eat fish so I give her toast 

Shredded Duck salad with figs is a good starter. Ms Purple doesn’t eat game so I give her a cuppa-soup.


----------



## capall (2 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why - are we all invited?
> 
> Why not ask your guests what they like/want in advance?



Its not a bloody restaurant,they'll eat what the're given and like it


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Its not a bloody restaurant,they'll eat what the're given and like it


 well said.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Its not a bloody restaurant,they'll eat what the're given and like it


So why are you asking us?


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2007)

this is the loveliest main course, it falls off the bone, bill graingers slow roasted greek lamb
[broken link removed]


----------



## z109 (2 Aug 2007)

What do you like to make?
What can you make well?!
What can you make in advance?

My choice today would probably be to make brown bread and have smoked salmon, capers and dill sauce with it for starters (with a nice Chablis); lamb is in season at the moment, and anyway Lidl do good frozen NZ lamb all year round, with new potatoes, peas and carrots (with a Marlborough Cab. Sauv); and then finish with cheese and fruit (and a Tokay or a glass of port).


----------



## Vanilla (3 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> I like to do Monkfish and tiger prawns in a lime, white wine and tomato sauce on tagliatelle. Dead easy to do and can be left warm in the oven for 10 minutes is everything doesn't come together on time. Mrs Purple doesn't eat fish so I give her toast
> 
> Shredded Duck salad with figs is a good starter. Ms Purple doesn’t eat game so I give her a cuppa-soup.


 
Why is it that the best ones are already taken?


----------



## pc7 (3 Aug 2007)

purple can you pm the receipe for that and timings etc sounds so yummy


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2007)

pc7 said:


> purple can you pm the receipe for that and timings etc sounds so yummy



PM sent.


----------



## pc7 (3 Aug 2007)

thanks again, mhhh fish and pasta nothing tastier!


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Why is it that the best ones are already taken?


 I know, she's very lucky isn't she?


----------



## Olly64 (3 Aug 2007)

chile con carne, ice cream


----------



## Vanilla (3 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> chile con carne, ice cream


 

Still stuck in an eighties time warp, huh?


----------



## ninsaga (3 Aug 2007)

Four Star Pizza - plenty of chips & garlic bread

......glad to be of assistance here


----------



## Cahir (3 Aug 2007)

Anything spicy would do.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Aug 2007)

As chief cook and bottle wash in my house I really don't mind what I'm given if I'm invited out for dinner. I didn't have to cook it, it will taste wonderful!

I find mexican always goes down well though, whether I'm host or guest, very sociable food, bung it all in the middle and help yourselves.


----------



## Carpenter (5 Aug 2007)

I have a few "signature" dishes (which I jokingly remind my wife!): 

Starter:
My favourite is a simple goats cheese, lightly grilled and presented with a honey, olive oil and white wine vinegar coulis.  Serve with a green salad.

Another simple starter is Clonakilty pudding served with the same coulis.

Cooked crab claws/ tiger prawns is also a real treat.

Main Course:
A proper homecooked lasagne, with a good salad is always very well received.

I love lamb and a roasted leg or rack is a proven favourite with most people.

Seafood risotto is simple and easy to serve up.

Any fresh fish is good, but sole, John dory and hake are my favourites, grilled and served with new potatoes and seasonal vegetables.

Dessert:
I like simple desserts like fresh strawberries and cream, ice cream and apple tart.

For a finish a shot of Amarreto with ice is nice!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 Aug 2007)

Ohh, that roast lamb comment reminded me of something my friend taught me to make.

for each parcel you need

one sheet of silver foil
bacon slices
two lamb chops
sliced new potato
rosmary
garlic
feta cheese
olive oil

place finely chopped garlic and rosmary sprigs on foil, a slice of bacon on top, then sliced potatoes, small cubes of feta cheese, chops balanced on top of that, a drizzle of olive oil (and I alway add some more garlic and rosmary at the top). Parcel it up and cook really slow and low for about five hours. 

Has a fancy greek name but I can't say it, let alone spell it. usually done with better cuts than chops but thats my poor version.


----------



## Purple (5 Aug 2007)

Jasus Bubbly Scot, that sounds great.

Some people have PM'd me for the fish and Prawns dish so...

For the fish you will need:
Two monkfish tails.
Two shallots (or one onion)
One glove of garlic 
One large ripe lime (or two small ones. Make sure the rind is in good condition)
One tin of chopped tomatoes 
20 or so large prawns (cooked) (the tubs of frozen/chilled ones are fine.)
¼ bottle of white wine (dry)
a pinch of sugar



Preparation:
· Take two monkfish tails, remove the membrane/skin from the bottom and cut them into chunks about the width of your thumb. Coat them in seasoned flour. Pat off excess.
· Finely chop shallots
· Grant lime and squeeze juice.
· Pre-teat your oven to 180ºC

To cook:
· Fry shallots in a high-sided non-stick pan on a low heat ‘till they are translucent. Do not let them brown.
· Add the monkfish and fry ‘till slightly golden (this is mostly to stop it all breaking up in the sauce).
· Add the tomatoes, wine, lime and sugar.
· Stir well and place in the oven for 10 minutes
· Add the prawns and put it back in the oven for another 10 minutes or ‘till the monkfish is tender.

Serve with tagliatelli, slices of lime and the rest of the white wine.

Cooking times are guesses, I have never really times it.


----------



## bankrupt (6 Aug 2007)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Parcel it up and cook really slow and low for about five hours.



What temperature BS, 90?


----------



## capall (14 Aug 2007)

Did my meal at the weekend, 5 courses

1)Olives and Manzanilla sherry

2)Bruschetta ,toppings tomato,mozeralla,parma ham

3)Marinated Lamb steaks of the leg done on griddle,potatoes roasted with rosemary in goosefat,french beans,mint sauce

4)Strawberrys and Movenpick icecream

5)Cheeseboard, goats milk gouda,cratloe hills sheeps cheese,camembert,grapes ,port and coffee   

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Kitten (16 Aug 2007)

"Pre-teat your oven to 180ºC"

Purple, anytips on pre-teating?


----------



## Purple (16 Aug 2007)

Kitten said:


> "Pre-teat your oven to 180ºC"
> 
> Purple, anytips on pre-teating?


 Yes, but not in public


----------



## Caveat (16 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Did my meal at the weekend, 5 courses
> 
> 1)Olives and Manzanilla sherry
> 
> ...


 
So what are you asking us plebs for ya _gourmet!!  _


----------

